# Any good free anti virus softwares?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We had this thread many years ago and there were several recommendations of good anti virus software. that prompted me to get one that is no longer free, are there any that are decent or just bite the bullet and buy one?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I use the free version of AVG. Haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I second the vote for AVG. Comodo is another great free security program but it has lost some steam in the last couple of years while AVG keeps getting better.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

AVG works well


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I download the free version yesterday and today it says you have 29 days left in your trial period; so is there not a truly free one?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I had that happen to me on one of my machines. I had to uninstall and try it again. It was a pain to find the truly free version.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They ranked this one as #1
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2089...rity-2014-review-an-all-around-performer.html


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> So, I download the free version yesterday and today it says you have 29 days left in your trial period; so is there not a truly free one?


I too have used AVG for years. Used to be you could download the free version. Now it comes packaged in the full version with a 30-day trial or something like that. At the end of your trial period, just specify to use the free version rather than paying.


----------



## King_B (Feb 25, 2011)

Avast! has worked for me for 5+ years.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I recommended AVG for years but have recently changed that to Microsoft Security Essentials.
My main reason was AVG now tries to put so much junk on your pc (tool bars etc) and it's become very resource intensive. Give MSE a shot if you want something light.


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Unfortunately I deal with many of these AV programs
On a daily basis. 

Many are as bad as a virus.


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

Mavis is correct. MSE is pretty unobtrusive and
Won't overly corrupt your registry.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have MSE and AVG. The AVG finds trojans that MSE doesn't.


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

What AVG does to a system is worse than the virus
In some cases. It's a drag and disables many services. 
The built in firewall is a joke, that offers little if
Any flexibility and adjustment. 

I just added Sophos free AV to my MB pro
To test and so far so good.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Or you could just buy a Mac?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Or you could just buy a Mac?


See the 'worse than a virus' comment above.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

If anyone likes setting filters or your kids use the computer, I must say that K9 Web Protection is a good product. Sometimes you aren't always sure of the content on a site you are about to enter. It is nice to have something say "STOP" before you access something you don't want to.







Unless you are a teenager of course


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

+1 on K9 if you have kids and computers you should be using this or similar.


----------

